# What breed is this?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Saw this on Moderncat site and was wondering what breed this is? Love the big ears and the short fur patterns.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like Abyssinian to me. One blue and the other ruddy/fawn?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for answering my question, yingying. I don't know one breed from the next. About the only ones I know are the Sphinx and the Manx. Just looked up some info on the breed. Mysterious origins possibly from Egypt? Yah! Love Egyptian stuff.

But yah, this is a very good looking breed.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I second the opinion of an Abyssinian.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Alpaca said:


> Thanks for answering my question, yingying. I don't know one breed from the next. About the only ones I know are the Sphinx and the Manx. Just looked up some info on the breed.


Sphinx is certainly not going to be mistaken from any other cat :lol:

But manx... I wouldn't be able to tell if a cat is Manx or not without seeing some paperwork. Manx is a breed that developed from the cats with natural mutation, but years after selective breeding, they are distinct from the tailess moggies. They are pure breed with their own standard and championship. You cannot call any cat without tail as a Manx. 



> Mysterious origins possibly from Egypt? Yah! Love Egyptian stuff.


I'm not sure about Aby origins, but my guess is somewhere Europe rather than Egypt. The breed that are considered origin from Egypt is Egyptian Mau. They are very beautiful as well 



> But yah, this is a very good looking breed.


I in general is not a shorthaired cat fan, but I do like Abys. They are truly beautiful. And you know what? Their long-haired cousin, the Somali, are stunning! I really want one, but so hard to find a Somali breeder in Canada :sad2


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh I was talking about how I only recognize names, but not stuff like personality. A few of the more distinct or popular ones like the Sphinx, I'd know how they look too. Hmm, now that I think of it. I also like the Scottish Fold. Very cute. 

Not sure if I like the coat pattern on an Egyptian Mau. (Had to look that up too. haha). 

After a bit of research, I think I like short haired better than long haired. Not really into the Persians or the Himalayans.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Ugh!!! all morning to respond...sometimes I hate computers. Yes, Abyssinian:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abyssinian_(cat)


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

There are actually many cat breeds that have unique look and can be recoginzed by merely the appearance. I don't like Persians and Himmy too much either, mainly because of the smushed face, and of course the horrible maintainance experience (had two persians before). But there are many cute long hair breeds there~ Aside from the breeds of my babies, I especially like Somali and long haired American Curl. Somali may be too active to fit my lifestyle, so I'm still debating, but I will for sure get one Curl later in my life


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

yingying said:


> Their long-haired cousin, the Somali, are stunning! I really want one, but so hard to find a Somali breeder in Canada :sad2


I know! But there's two breeders in BC and I think they're the only two I could find.  It always gives me thoughts of getting one, haha. Likely never will, the activity level sounds daunting - I'd rather get a dog.

On an unrelated note, why the heck is the Tonkinese like nonexistent in Canada yet it originated here?! Totally unfair.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

CCA (Canadian Cat Association) lists 2 Tonkinese breeders, one in Ontario, one in Quebec


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The two photos of cats look to me like a Blue and a Rudy Abyissinian.


----------



## Binkers (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually I think they might be Singapura's. These resemble Abby's strongly in color, but are smaller and more compact. If they are abbys I suggest they are under 1 yr kittens. Just my HO. Good luck, B


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Not Singapura for sure, unless they are very low-quality ones (in terms of standard, not health or temperment). Singapura do have similar ticked coat as Aby, but the head shape and facial conformation are quite different than Aby. They have very unique huge, alien-like eyes. The cats in the photo have faces of Aby.

Pictures from TICA. 
http://www.tica.org/public/breeds/sg/intro.php


----------

